# Grizzly 17" GO513 BS



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Al,

Congrats on the new toy. What type of blade are you using for resawing? Generally the blades that come with the machines are not the best (to put it politely). When I put in my Powermatic back in December I never even unpacked the blade but put in a 1/2" Timberwolf for resawing.

I am having a difficult time with the pictures but don't really know how to help you correct the problem. I am sure someone will have an answer.


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a 3/4" timberwolf resaw blade. Not sure of the exact model # . With the pics, are you able to see them? Try going to photbucket. Here is the link(I hope)http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j104/Al_Killian/
The factory blade hangs on the wall. Have not even tried using it.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Another satisfied Grizzly customer….. They have great tools and if something is not right, they'll make sure to fix it. Not sure about the photos. Seems like you just need to increase the size (pixels).


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

A friend of mine who passed away also had this saw and absolutely loved it. For the money, I think that htis is one of the best saws on the market. Congrats! I know that you will continue to love it.


----------



## mjlauro (Feb 7, 2008)

I was looking at this saw in the catalog and could have sworn they were packaging it with a free resaw fence, maybe you should give them a call and double check, I may be wrong maybe i should check my catalog before i post this, too late, lol. I have to replace a table saw this week, anybody have any experience with the grizzly cabinet saws?


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

The model with the resaw is the next one up.

The bad thing I have with there tablesaws, is the fact you do not get your choice of fence or rails when you by it. Other then this I have heard of no problems. My freind has the 1023SLX and loves it. I have used it a few times and plan on adding one to my shop after I get everything else moved over to the knew shop.


----------



## Garyswood (Mar 19, 2008)

I have one as well.. I have run oak, cedar, pine, walnut, and cypress through it. It only gets bogged down when I am putting a full 12" tall hunk of oak through it. That was with a 1" 3pti hook blade. I love this toy..talk about a beautiful addition to the shop.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a 14" Griz with a riser block. It has really been good for me. I have a 3/4" Woodslicer I haven't tried yet.


----------

